# papel cebolla



## coquitonia

Hola! 

Soy una artista española, necesito encontrar un tipo de papel que se llama en España: *"papel cebolla*". Es semitransparente. Normalmente lo tienen en varios colores, pero el más común es blanco, que en realidad parece gris. 

Se utiliza para copiar cosas, ya que se puede ver a través de él cuando lo pones muy cerca de otra superficie. 

Alguien sabe de lo que estoy hablando? jejeje. 

Un saludo y gracias de antemano!


----------



## apuquipa

Sí, papel de calcar. Pero en inglés, no me acuerdo en este momento.
Ah! "tracing paper", creo.
Y el papel de seda es "tissue paper".


----------



## Benzene

Hola *coquitonia!*

Mi sugerencia es:

"papel cebolla" = " flimsy, flimsy paper". 

El papel sutil y semitransparente para confeccionar los regalos es traducido con "tissue-paper"


Bye,

Benzene


----------



## projectguy

Onion skin paper or tracing paper. The two are different, as described in this reference:
http://thebraid.wordpress.com/2008/02/21/onion-skin-paper-vs-tracing-paper/

I have not heard the expression "flimsy paper". "Tissue paper" is often used in North America for blowing one's nose.


----------



## zuzsso

El otro día fui a una tienda de Farrants Stationery en Surrey. Tuve que pedir "papel de cebolla". Le pregunté por "onion skin paper". El dependiente no entendió, así que tuve que describirle lo que quería. Al final me dijo "that is called tracing paper". Efectivamente.


----------



## DWO

Sólo para ampliar, en Argentina (no sé en otros países) se le llama *papel vegetal*. Y sí, la traducción es tracing paper. Se usa mucho en arquitectura para imprimir o dibujar planos.

http://www.callegranvia.com/images/product/1877/0e2ee8086494b76250dc17b888762e06.jpg


----------



## Joaqin

Es papel cebolla igual al papel de calcar? Yo creo que son 
papeles diferentes. De todas maneras _tracing paper_(papel
para calcar) no viene en colores, aunque sí en diferentes pesos.


----------



## zuzsso

No es lo mismo papel cebolla y papel de calcar. El papel cebolla es semitransparente. El papel de calcar es opaco. Aunque los dos sirven para "calcar". El papel de calcar se llaman también "papel carbón". Sí, el papel cebolla se vende por gramajes (típicamente 50 o 60 gsm), pero el papel de calcar (papel de carbón), no. Una de las caras del papel carbón es pringosa, si la tocas te manchas los dedos.


----------



## Joaqin

zuzsso said:


> No es lo mismo papel cebolla y papel de calcar. El papel cebolla es semitransparente. El papel de calcar es opaco. Aunque los dos sirven para "calcar". El papel de calcar se llaman también "papel carbón". Sí, el papel cebolla se vende por gramajes (típicamente 50 o 60 gsm), pero el papel de calcar (papel de carbón), no. Una de las caras del papel carbón es pringosa, si la tocas te manchas los dedos.


 
Ah, no, claro que no. No me refería al papel carbón (carbon paper).
Tracing paper no es transparente, es translúcido, y no viene en 
colores.


----------



## DWO

Hay diferentes tipo de papel que se usan sobre todo en dibujo técnico:

1- *Papel vegetal* (o cebolla o tracing paper), que es del que estamos hablando. Es el de mejor calidad, traslúcido, viene en distintos gramajes, en varios colores, liso de un lado y sutilmente "poroso" del otro, por lo que hay que fijarse bien cuando uno lo usa (del lado liso) porque si no, la tinta se corre. En dibujo técnico, se usa generalmente el que no tiene color, pero para manualidades se usa el de colores.
http://images04.olx.com.ph/ui/7/20/...g-Paper-Blue-Print-Conversion-Philippines.jpg
2- *Papel finlandés* (o finnish paper o swedish tracing paper), que es más fino, también con una cara lisa y otra porosa y viene en un solo gramaje (creo que 60 ó 70gr), es menos traslúcido, de inferior calidad que el vegetal y viene en blanco traslúcido.
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_w-H7EU9qR...AAI4/12zO4YkCFmg/s400/swedishtracingpaper.jpg
3- *Papel manteca*, que es grueso, viene en un solo gramaje, más ordinario, blanco y color, menos traslúcido aún y más barato. A veces se le dice papel de calcar si uno no lo pide en una librería técnica.
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_IO9I8niKewM/Sdo6U8LVsoI/AAAAAAAAAdM/r2pRh5kzCGg/IMG_0479.JPG
4- Y después está el *papel carbónico* (o carbón o carbon paper), que es azul violáceo o negro en gral., que era el que se usaba, por ejemplo, entre dos hojas cuando existían las máquinas de escribir para hacer copias.
http://www.oviedocorreo.es/personales/carbon/curiosidades/papelcarbon.gif

Todos, menos el 4, vienen en hojas de 70x100 ó 110cm. El 1 y el 2 también vienen en rollos de 110cmx20m y en hojas A4, al igual que el 4. Espero que sirva.


----------



## Destruida

No sé si es util, pero en los libros antiguos en mi familia, las ilustraciónes estaban cobiertas por una hoja de onionskin paper - una hoja de onionskin paper para proteger cada hoja (página) de dibujos. es transparante y da una impresión de ser lleno de aceite - de hecho, parece mucho a una capa de piel de cebolla.


----------



## Destruida

Pero onionskin paper no se hace en colores - o no hé nunca visto.
Tissue paper = papel de seda.
Aqui tienes:  http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-onionskin-paper.htm

También tengo una bibla imprimada en onionskin paper - se utilisa cuando hay muchas hojas, porque no pesa mucho.

Yo creo que puede ser lo que buscas.
¡Y existe en colores! No sabía. http://www.google.es/images?q=onionskin%20paper&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=es&tab=wi&biw=1144&bih=545
http://www.google.es/search?q=onion...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a


----------

